# Delkin announces world’s first 2TB CFexpress card



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 10, 2020)

> *POWAY, CA, JUNE 10, 2020* – Delkin Devices, a manufacturer of flash storage solutions and camera accessories, announced today the newest addition to their ever-growing line of memory-based products: CFexpress™ Type-B memory cards. The latest high-speed memory card format, Delkin CFexpress™ cards deliver unrivaled performance at speeds suitable for professional photographers and videographers, while meeting the extensive demands of today’s broadcast, cinema and photography industries. Delkin now boasts a complete line of memory card choices for nearly every type of camera/camcorder in the market.
> 
> Utilizing a 3rd generation PCI Express interface (as well as supporting NVM Express), Delkin’s CFexpress™ memory cards boast recording speeds surpassing 1430MB/s for flawless cinema-quality video capture, including 8K, 6K & 4K at high frame rates and bitrates. They also support RAW continuous-burst shooting without delay, never missing those precious split-second moments! This is...



Continue reading...


----------



## vjlex (Jun 10, 2020)

Running out of vital organs to sell...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2020)

I like Delkin cards, I see them as more of a industrial type card.

Since I don't do video, a 2TB card would hold my entire Lightroom library and all my photos as well. I have just over 101,000 photo image files plus 17.4GB in my Lightroom folder. The card might be fast enough to treat as a portable hard drive. But the cost makes it impractical.


----------



## felipeolveram (Jun 10, 2020)

How much is it going to cost? $2000? lol


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jun 10, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> How much is it going to cost? $2000? lol



Could be 3 or 4 - premium 512 cards are already $1/GB, and storage at the max of what's currently available is always more expensive per unit than smaller/easier-to-manufacture cards.


----------



## Whowe (Jun 10, 2020)

Holy Cow! That's a huge card! four (4) times the total storage I have in my laptop...


----------



## Trey T (Jun 10, 2020)

Geez. When I got 32gb Sandisk extreme CF 10yrs ago, it was big. 2tb is nuts


----------



## jvillain (Jun 10, 2020)

For photos that would be super niche. For video I prefer what BM is doing with letting you write to SSDs. I expect to see more camera companies to do that. But not Canon.


----------



## koch1948 (Jun 10, 2020)

Trey T said:


> Geez. When I got 32gb Sandisk extreme CF 10yrs ago, it was big. 2tb is nuts


2 TB.... 32 GB.... In the days of CP/M, the discussion was about 64 KB.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 10, 2020)

That's pretty impressive. Happy with a pair of their 512's in my 1DX MK III.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 10, 2020)

koch1948 said:


> 2 TB.... 32 GB.... In the days of CP/M, the discussion was about 64 KB.



Somewhere, I still have some old SmartMedia cards--though I think they did have 128 MB on them, not KB. I bought a bunch of them dirt cheap as they were going out of fashion, figuring they'd make good floppy replacements. Now nothing I have can read them, and of course thumb drives 256 times or more larger are ubiquitous.

Not sure they even had cards (of any type) before things over 1MB became common.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2020)

Trey T said:


> Geez. When I got 32gb Sandisk extreme CF 10yrs ago, it was big. 2tb is nuts


I paid $175 for a 80 Mb card for my Nikon CP in 2000. Before that, it was either 8 or 16Mb for a CF card.


----------



## AEWest (Jun 11, 2020)

I wonder how many minutes of 8K raw video from the R5 the 2TB card could hold.


----------



## 20Dave (Jun 11, 2020)

koch1948 said:


> 2 TB.... 32 GB.... In the days of CP/M, the discussion was about 64 KB.


Showing my age... I worked with a 6805 microcontroller. It had 1,800 bytes of non-volatile storage and 68 bytes of RAM. (NOTE: there are no T, G, M, or even K prefixes - only bytes.) Them's were the days, when real coders knew what an accumulator was.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2020)

20Dave said:


> Showing my age... I worked with a 6805 microcontroller. It had 1,800 bytes of non-volatile storage and 68 bytes of RAM. (NOTE: there are no T, G, M, or even K prefixes - only bytes.) Them's were the days, when real coders knew what an accumulator was.



I remember as a kid drooling over an ad for the Timex Sinclair 1000. 2056 bytes as it came, and you could add a cartridge for another about another 16kb. I saved for the better part of a year for that. Got the memory upgrade the next year for $49. If we were paying that much money per byte with this new card, it would cost $24.5 billion.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jun 11, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Interesting, this has to be oriented to cameras like the R5 with 8K video I am guessing.
I generally download my photos after a shooting session (Walk in the yard, short day trip or the beach etc.) I just would not trust keeping a months worth of photos and more on the card and something get screwed up on my part, the camera or the card and lose it all.
In fact on vacations I carry several cards and sometimes change them out more than once in a day as I visit several sites for the same reason then download at night.
Might seem silly to some but mistakes happen.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jun 11, 2020)

jvillain said:


> For photos that would be super niche. For video I prefer what BM is doing with letting you write to SSDs. I expect to see more camera companies to do that. But not Canon.



Why not Canon?


----------



## Arod820 (Jun 11, 2020)

Maybe I can trade in my car for one, anyone know what the trade in value for a 2013 Scion FR-S is?


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jun 11, 2020)

ERHP said:


> That's pretty impressive. Happy with a pair of their 512's in my 1DX MK III.



Yeah but the raw file sizes will be ~225% for photos and ~400% for videos shooting at the maximum resolutions of the R5 

Edit: Probably ~112% for video actually; since the 1DX does 5.5k/60p and the R5 will do 8k/30p or 4k/120p. Wonder if it will also get the 5.5k/60p mode, seems like a full 6k/60p would be out of reach as that would be ~126%; keeping with the 112% would net "5.8k".


----------



## twoheadedboy (Jun 11, 2020)

AEWest said:


> I wonder how many minutes of 8K raw video from the R5 the 2TB card could hold.



Take 4k numbers and divide by 4 for an approximation.


----------



## Whowe (Jun 11, 2020)

Arod820 said:


> Maybe I can trade in my car for one, anyone know what the trade in value for a 2013 Scion FR-S is?


3 Delkin 2TB CFExpress cards...


----------



## sanj (Jun 11, 2020)

I am an old-timer and believe in not putting all eggs in one basket.


----------



## Fbimages (Jun 12, 2020)

ERHP said:


> That's pretty impressive. Happy with a pair of their 512's in my 1DX MK III.


I have a 1TB from prograde digital, and it’s not fast enough for RAW video recording. It’s pretty annoying!


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 12, 2020)

In 10 years these things will be $50 on Amazon and we'll be marveling at 10TB, grain of rice sized implants with wifi.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 12, 2020)

Fbimages said:


> I have a 1TB from prograde digital, and it’s not fast enough for RAW video recording. It’s pretty annoying!


Back when I first got the MK III I had commented on another users post that the 64GB Sandisk card included was too slow to meet most of the video requirements. The OP was using the ProGrade Gold cards and mentioned the same thing you said. The Cobalt series might be better suited, based on the stated speeds. I haven't had any issues with the Delkins at 4k60, though those have all been short clips as I don't really focus on video.

https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/i-think-my-1dx-mark-3-is-slow.38447/#post-827420


----------



## kten (Jun 14, 2020)

as much as I appreciate advancements in size I suspect it is semi niche for video folks not just photo users. Most likely anyone who is shooting bitrates and bitdepths that would make use of such size cards I suspect will be using dockable recorders or external recorders which all tend to write to SSDs.


----------



## peters (Jun 17, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> How much is it going to cost? $2000? lol


Current cards with 1tb are around 600€. Usualy the price is pretty much linear, so I guess around 1200€.
Which is indeed a lot xD but the upcoming R5 with 8k RAW makes this necessary... the 1DX III can record 52minutes in raw on 2tb... and thats only 6k. 8k is around twice the resolution, so a 2tb card is likely to get you 25 minutes recording time xD 
I guess with these datarates it will be mainly used for special effect shots where lots of heavy post production is necessary and the space wont allow for a big cinema camera.


----------



## gbasilemc (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't know this company in my country, is it reliable ?


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 22, 2020)

When the card becomes more expensive than the camera... (or the whole kit).


----------



## Arod820 (Jun 22, 2020)

Whowe said:


> 3 Delkin 2TB CFExpress cards...


Tempting, needs new tires, I’d take it.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 23, 2020)

gbasilemc said:


> I don't know this company in my country, is it reliable ?


Yes - no issues with them so far


----------



## gbasilemc (Jun 23, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> Yes - no issues with them so far


 Thank you


----------



## tron (Jun 30, 2020)

Architect1776 said:


> Interesting, this has to be oriented to cameras like the R5 with 8K video I am guessing.
> I generally download my photos after a shooting session (Walk in the yard, short day trip or the beach etc.) I just would not trust keeping a months worth of photos and more on the card and something get screwed up on my part, the camera or the card and lose it all.
> In fact on vacations I carry several cards and sometimes change them out more than once in a day as I visit several sites for the same reason then download at night.
> Might seem silly to some but mistakes happen.


Not silly at all! I just do something different. I take backups in portable devices daily and continue keeping the photos on the card. So on my vacation I have 2 copies. When I come back I copy them again to disk(s) and then I am free to format the card(s).


----------

